# Folic Acid, too late?



## maybe

I may have conceived 8 days ago (a drunken slip-up with my boyfriend) but typically it was right in the middle of my cycle. Im ok with the idea, as I do want kids and my boyfriend and I have been together for 4 years, so I think we should be ok. But a friend of mine has just freaked me out about folic acid. I havent been taking any, as I wasnt planning on getting pregnant, but what if I am? Should I start taking it or is it too late?


Ive been doing my research and some web pages say it can take 4 week to get the correct level of folic acid for 100% protection of your unborn child AND that its needed during the first 2 weeks of growth, so is it too late? Is the damage already done, potentially?


I have worked out that, on average, I get roughly 300um a day of folic acid, as its in my normal multivitamin (should I stop taking these now as well??) and I eat salad and a banana and an orange everyday. So I really prey that, if I am pregnant thats enough, and if Im not pregnant Ill start taking it. The thought of having a disabled baby is absolutely terrifying.


I dont have any real symptoms of pregnancy, but would I after 8 days? Again, though web research, I have found some symptoms that could mean pregnancy (headache, constipation, thirst) but these could equally mean Im just run down! I have no stomach cramps or tender breasts. I am really tired today but thats because Ive been worrying and not sleeping!!


Anyway, anyone wanting to put my mind at rest, or offer any advice, please reply


----------



## LucyEmma

Hey hun, i wouldnt worry too much about it because other babys that arent planned the mum starts taking it from the day she get a positive result. Dont worry yourself about it too much :) you say you have folic acid in your vitimins your takig now so keep taking them and if you are then im sure everything will be ok.


----------



## Beltane

I took zero folic acid for the first month I was pregnant with my first child and he came out just fine. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Tacey

Don't worry! It is only a recent development that people have been encouraged to have folic acid when planning a pregnancy. It'd be a good idea to start taking it now though. Some people suggest taking it until 12 weeks,and others suggest up to 20 weeks, so it's still worth doing. I wouldn't take your normal multivitamin any more because it probably contains vitamin A, which isn't recommended in large amounts in pregnancy. If you want to keep up with a vitamin tablet, try a specialist one like Pregnacare or a supermarket's own brand of pregnancy vitamins. These will contain your folic acid requirement too.

Congratulations by the way!


----------



## massacubano

maybe said:


> I may have conceived 8 days ago (a drunken slip-up with my boyfriend) but typically it was right in the middle of my cycle. Im ok with the idea, as I do want kids and my boyfriend and I have been together for 4 years, so I think we should be ok. But a friend of mine has just freaked me out about folic acid. I havent been taking any, as I wasnt planning on getting pregnant, but what if I am? Should I start taking it or is it too late?
> 
> 
> Ive been doing my research and some web pages say it can take 4 week to get the correct level of folic acid for 100% protection of your unborn child AND that its needed during the first 2 weeks of growth, so is it too late? Is the damage already done, potentially?
> 
> 
> I have worked out that, on average, I get roughly 300um a day of folic acid, as its in my normal multivitamin (should I stop taking these now as well??) and I eat salad and a banana and an orange everyday. So I really prey that, if I am pregnant thats enough, and if Im not pregnant Ill start taking it. The thought of having a disabled baby is absolutely terrifying.
> 
> 
> I dont have any real symptoms of pregnancy, but would I after 8 days? Again, though web research, I have found some symptoms that could mean pregnancy (headache, constipation, thirst) but these could equally mean Im just run down! I have no stomach cramps or tender breasts. I am really tired today but thats because Ive been worrying and not sleeping!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, anyone wanting to put my mind at rest, or offer any advice, please reply

it is never too late to start FA. I would not worry about not starting it earlier I never took it before becoming pregnant and my kids are great!:happydance:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey hunni i didnt find out i was pregnant until i was about 5 weeks and i hadnt been taking any folic acid at all and didnt have that much in my diet. And look at me now i produced a beautiful health baby boy!!

I wouldn,t worry to much hunni

My doc prescribed me it when he confirmed i was preg and i took it from 6 week onwards so get to docs and they should give you some to take until you are 12 weeks
xx


----------



## maybe

Thank you all for your very quick comments, I feel a lot better now!

I'll start taking FA but stop my normal vitamin pill, and who knows, maybe in 10 days or so I'll come back to give you all the good news!!

Thanks again x


----------

